# Anyone used a Shocker Air Hitch?



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Thinking about trying one of the shocker air hitches for bumper pull. Curious if anyone has any experience with them.

https://shockerhitch.com/?gclid=CjwKCAjwq832BRA5EiwACvCWsefryQnkecvfkqL7HfTyYlu0usvwPY9OYY64YUE58q430MzyL0G7ERoCaM8QAvD_BwE


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Your roads in your area kinda rough Dana? I would say that would help.

Regards, Mike


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

We've got some rough ones. There's one particular stretch that we run a lot of weekends in the summer that could use some love from the paver. The Mrs. isn't real fond of how the truck gets jarred around so this might make that more comfortable for her.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Vol said:


> Your roads in your area kinda rough Dana? I would say that would help.
> 
> Regards, Mike


We are in PA. I don't think there are many roads that aren't rough. Highest gas tax state in the union and some of the worst roads....

I really like the idea on that hitch. Costs some bucks but I think it would smooth things out nicely. I really hate that bouncing around especially when you go from a concrete bridge back to asphalt..


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Is the turnpike bad? I remember going on that turnpike 40+ yr ago....never heard of one before then. Seemed like it was a "new" concept at the time, they're everywhere now. 
That hitch seems like the cats meow for bumpy roads and rough trailer combination....they didn't show in the video the one with the airbag on top, whats the difference, even smoother?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

PaMike said:


> We are in PA. I don't think there are many roads that aren't rough. Highest gas tax state in the union and some of the worst roads....
> 
> I really like the idea on that hitch. Costs some bucks but I think it would smooth things out nicely. I really hate that bouncing around especially when you go from a concrete bridge back to asphalt..


We have some public roads with no lines on them. Looks like a bumpy driveway.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

For just pulling wagons I use this one:

https://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Hitch-Ball-Mount/Convert-A-Ball/AMSCV-2.html

I've consider your version for my goose neck, with my livestock trailer, just haven't been willing to part with the $$$.

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Damn that’s pricey.....I have one but I think it was about $80, of course that was about 3-4yrs ago


----------

